# Aide pour garde bébé de deux mois



## fleurlalie (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
Je suis nouvelle assistante maternelle.
Et également maman de 3 grands enfants et anciennement Asmat.
J'ai décidé de prendre un contrat d'un bébé de 2 mois en plus du petit de 2 ans que je garde.
J'avoue j'ai pas mesuré l'ampleur de la tâche un si tout petit.
J' ai vraiment envie de bien faire, met je sais que les premiers mois vont être compliqué.
Pouvez vous me donner des conseils, car je doute beaucoup et ça fait longtemps que je ne m était pas occupé d'un tout petit.
Et merci de ne pas me juger.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Octobre 2022)

Vaste sujet.
Est ce un premier enfant ? 
Cet enfant est il allaité ? 
Dort il en cododo ? 
La maman pratique t'elle le portage ? 
Un temps d'adaptation est t'il prévu ? 
Tout ceci et bien d'autres points encore vont jouer.
Autrement je dirais respecter le rythme naturel de cet enfant. 
LUI faire confiance et VOUS faire confiance. 
Tisser un lien de confiance avec le(s) parent(s) dans la discussion et la transparence. 
Et tout ira bien !


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Octobre 2022)

2 mois 3 mois le temps passe si vite et si ce bébé tout neuf a été bien accompagné dans ses biberons son sommeil etc ... pas de raison que cela n'aille pas ? maintenant si c'est un bébé allaité cododo trop porté et autre âneries des parents (courant en ce moment)  ... et bien là çà va surement être plus compliqué ... faites vous confiance et que les PE fassent de même ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (10 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir Profitez de l'adaptation pour faire connaissance avec ce petit bb.petit a petit vous allez reconnaître ses pleurs.  Ils sont à cet âge du a la faim a la fatigue et aussi pour être porté dorloter dans des bras rassurants.
Quand ce bb est réveillé et que vous jouez avec votre grand de 2ans.installez bb sur un tapis de sol près de vous qu'il vous voit et vous entende. Je ne sais pas sur quels points vous avez des doutes n'hésitez pas à venir pour des questions précises.
Faites vous confiance vous verrez qu'après vous ne voudrez plus vous occupez d'un seul enfant quand le rythme sera pris 
Expliquez a vos 2 petits tout ce que vous faites! Il vous faut faire comprendre à celui de 2ans que vous allez continuer à bien vous occuper de lui mais que le bb tout petit ne sait pas encore faire des choses seul il a beaucoup besoin de l'aide de nounou.
Allez bonne grande aventure bien gérer 2 accueillis.


----------



## NounouNat2 (10 Octobre 2022)

Fleurlalie, alors moi, je suis en plein dedans, avec un bebe de 3.5 mois et mes deux autres accueillis qui ont 18 et 24 mois.
J'en ai accueillis des bébés, cododo, allaités, mais là j'ai ce bébé BABI qui est porté en écharpe h24 chez sa maman, qui ne connaît ni poussette, ni transat,ni lit.
Les journées sont épuisante, il hurle dès qu'on le pose et n'arrive à se calmer que dans l'écharpe. J'avoue que je ne sais pas si je vais y tenir et mon épaule, recommence à me faire souffrir.
Je n'ai su tout cela qu'à l'adaptation, que l'on prolonge d'ailleurs, si la maman m'avait dit tout cela avant, je ne sais pas si j'aurais accepté ce contrat.
C'est là 1ere fois en 16 ans que je me retrouve autant en difficulté.
Mon conseil, prenez le maximum de renseignements sur les habitudes de ce petit bout


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2 .... sauf que SOUVENT les PE "oublient" ces "petits détails"


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

@NounouNat2 

en effet c'est usant un bébé qui hurle tout le temps ! 😟😟
moi la petite de 5 mois que j'accueille est super mignonne le matin mais l'après midi olollololololololo😨😨😨 comme le "tien" : elle se réveille à 14h et ne redort  PAS jusqu'à son départ à 17h58 😵‍💫😵‍💫 et donc hurle une bonne partie de l'après-midi - se calme - rehurle ..... .tout ça parce que les PE ont un rituel chez eux c'est papa qui couche la petite le soir donc je pense que dès 14h elle attend.... son papa 😲😵🥴 je lui en ai parlé mais ... bzz bzz ça s'est envolé ....pfffffffffffffffffffffffff.😡


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Je suis aussi en plein dedans depuis 1 mois 

Petite puce à 3 mois et demi maintenant 
Bébé allaité en cododo très fusionnelle avec maman qui dort que très peu chez ses parents 30 minutes max et qui refuse totalement les biberons

À la maison 
Dodo 1h30 le matin 3 heures l'après midi seule dans son lit 
Elle prend ses biberons sans problème
Elle est très souriante et très agréable 

Donc pas de panique les enfants sont étonnant même à cet âge là 

Et si ça peut vous rassurer 
J'ai 3 autres accueillis de 8h00 à 18h00 
2 ans et 4 mois
19 mois
16 mois

Mon fils de 17 ans 
Mon mari qui est présent à la maison tous les jours à partir de 14 heures 😄 

Et tout roule parfaitement 
J'essaie de privilégier 1 moment unique avec chaque enfant dans la journée, moment câlin et coocooning 

Tous le monde à son quota de câlins 
Et on privilégie le chuchotement 
Les enfants jouent le jeu c'est super sympa


----------



## NounouNat2 (10 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou, s'il pouvait au moins rester un peu au sol, le matin, mais que nenni. Ce sont des hurlements du matin au soir, si j'ai le malheur de le poser. Nous prolongeons l'adaptation de 2 semaines, nous avons déjà fait 3 semaines, mais il y avait une très LÉGÈRE amélioration vendredi et aujourd'hui retour à la case départ.  Je ne peux pas aller faire pipi,comme sa maman avec le petit dans l'écharpe tout de meme.
Si je veux manger, ou aller aux petits coins, je le pose et il hurle tellement fort et il est très difficile de le calmer par la suite, je n'avais jamais eu de BABI, mais que c'est usant physiquement et moralement !


----------



## Petuche (10 Octobre 2022)

Moi je préfère toujours accueillir les enfants lorsqu'ils sont tout petits. Il faut juste apprendre à bien les connaître, à reconnaître leurs besoins. Beaucoup parler avec les plus grands et les faire participer, par exemple leur faire donner une couche, un bavoire ect..  Mais lorsqu'ils sont bb ils s'habituent en général très bien. Moi j'adore! On les voit évoluer, on s'attache... par contre effectivement comme ont dit  les collègues, bien parler avec les PE.
Jusqu'a maintenant je n'ai jamais eu de bb cododo, ni de portage en écharpe. De toute façon j'aurai refusé. Si bb allaité il faut que le biberon soit acquis avant d'arriver chez toi. Mais sinon, pas de stress c'est tellement sympa.


----------



## NounouNat2 (10 Octobre 2022)

*Assmatzam, si vous avez des astuces, je prends, parce que je sèche*


----------



## Tatynou1 (10 Octobre 2022)

heureusement que la petite hurle "que" l'après-midi car honnêtement je supporte de - en - 😔 .... 
j'me fais vieille sûrement 😭


----------



## NounouNat2 (10 Octobre 2022)

*J'ai 46 ans, mais je viens de prendre "un coup" avec ce petit*


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Alors je met en fond sonore une musique relaxante que je trouve sur youtube 

Ca fonctionne très bien 
Je reste au sol en continu pour être à sa hauteur sans l'avoir dans les bras 
Et pouvoir jouer avec les autres enfants en même temps 

Pour la sieste noir complet musique douce et elle dort dans une nacelle bébé confort


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

On a le même âge @NounouNat2 
😜


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Voici la musique


----------



## assmatzam (10 Octobre 2022)

Pour les biberons c'est dans le transat
Car quand elle est dans les bras elle cherche le sein. 

J'avoue avoir revu mes habitudes avec cette petite car biberon dans le transat ne fait pas parti de mes habitudes de travail


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Parfois le transat est la solution pour un bb allaité .dans les bras certains ne comprennent pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas le sein ! C'est des cas particuliers sinon un biberon dans lové au chaud dans les bras c'est mieux.


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam, j'ai la même musique, mais elle ne marche pas sur lui, j'en ai tenté d'autres, sans succès. Les massages non plus d'ailleurs (fait par un osteo)
J'ai tenté la nacelle, le transat, la poussette, le sol, mais rien ne le satisfait mis à part le portage.
La pénombre, un peu de clarté, une veilleuse, des bruits blancs. J'ai tout tenté, mais ce petit n'accepte QUE le portage😥


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Octobre 2022)

Je l'ai cette après midi et j'appréhende.
Mes deux autres loulous commencent à fatiguer, en particulier celui de 18 mois qui pleure et se cache dans un coin en bouchant ses oreilles,  lorsque bébé BABI hurle quand on le pose


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

As tu essayé d'alterner portage et transat sur de très courte durée ?


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

Les parents souhaitent ils jouer le jeu en diminuant le portage ou pas du tout ? 
Car si ils ne font pas d'effort de leur côté ça risque de ne pas s'arranger


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Octobre 2022)

*oui, j'ai tenté d'alterner, mais aucun succès. La maman a consulté à la pmi vendredi, mais ne joue toujours pas le jeu à la maison, ni papa d'ailleurs (qui tient à son sommeil, dixit)*


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Vous devriez envisagé de prendre un autre contrat pour le bien-être de tous vous et les autres accueillis compris car en temps que PE je ne serais pas hyper contente que mon enfant se prenne les cris d'un autre dans les oreilles à longueur de journée je paie pour la tranquillité pas pour du bazar à longueur de journée !!! si vous avez de la demande posez vous la question à un moment faut arrêter tout simplement la maman prend un congés et c'est tout ou fait de gros efforts !


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement ça risque d'être compliqué
Je vous conseillerau dans un 1er temps d'appeler votre puériculture pour lui faire part des problèmes que vous avez avec cet enfant

Bénéfique sur 2 points
Elle passera pour observer et ce rendra compte de la difficulté
Si vous décider d'arrêter dans 15 jours car il n'y a pas d'amélioration, on ne pourra pas vous faire le reproche d'avoir tout essayé


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Octobre 2022)

Assmatzam, la pmi connaît l'enfant, puisque c'est elle qui a donné mes coordonnées et c'est également la pmi qui a conseillé à la maman de consulter. 
J'ai appelé la puer la semaine dernière et nous avons convenu de prolonger l'adaptation de 15 jours et que si pas d'amélioration, je devrai mettre fin au contrat
J'ai la boule à l'estomac, c'est horrible à dire, c'est la 1ere fois depuis que je suis AM


----------



## NounouNat2 (11 Octobre 2022)

*La maman arrive à 14 h et j'appréhende l'après midi*


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

Reste zen
Sinon l'enfant va ressentir ton stress. 

Ce sont de vrais éponges à émotions 

Je serai tentée de dire qu'il va falloir que tu ai une  vraie discussion avec maman et papa très rapidement en leur expliquant que tu te donne encore 15 jours d'observation 

Que si dans 2 semaines leur enfant ne c'est toujours pas adapté tu devras à contre cœur (ou pas 😂) arrêter le contrat 

Dès fois cela peut déclencher une prise de conscience chez les parents


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Octobre 2022)

Quelle galère le BABI je n'ai pas connu ce cas ouf?! Je pense que câliner son bb le plus possible c'est indispensable pour une bonne relation parents enfant mais pas un portage H24 allez aux toilettes avec bb je n'imagine même pas. 
De bons parents c'est aussi a mon sens penser à l'avenir proche chez une assmat ! Une nounou peut porter un bb le câliner mais pas toute la journée. Le mieux pour un babi une nounou au domicile des parents qui ne s'occupe que du bb.
Je ne comprends même pas que des assmats fassent une formation sur le portage impossible avec plusieurs petits. Et très injuste cette relation fusionnelle doit créer de la jalousie dans le groupe.


----------



## kikine (11 Octobre 2022)

ben dis donc perso travailler la boule au ventre est impossible pour moi... je gère très très mal le stress... je suis une hyper sensible, je capte toutes les émotions des autres...

perso quand j'avais la boule au ventre comme ça c'était un signal que mon corps m'envoyais pour dire STOP, donc perso y a même pas d'histoire de 15 jours de plus.. non, j'arrête là

par expérience la fameuse prise de conscience de ce mode d'éducation que les pe imposent a tous ne change pas ou alors temporairement...
en tout cas courage


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Des formations pour le portage ??? et bien de mieux en mieux perso je pense qu'il faut que ce soit réservé aux parents et pas à nous !!!


----------



## MeliMelo (11 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Fleurlalie. 
Je pense que vous allez vite retrouver les bonnes habitudes avec un tout petit, il ne faut pas s'inquiéter, à cet âge-là ils ont besoin encore de beaucoup de présence et du respect de leurs rythmes. Vous allez le voir évoluer c'est super chouette. Et c'est souvent plus facile que d'accueillir un plus grand qui a déjà ses habitudes et son petit caractère bien ancré :-D Enjoy ;-)


----------



## assmatzam (11 Octobre 2022)

J'ai accueilli des enfants de tout âge 
Et ceux avec qui j'ai créée un lien très fort sont ceux que j'ai accueilli des l'âge de 3 mois

Avec les autres c'est différent


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait assmatzam rien de mieux qu'un bébé qu'on accompagne jusqu'à son entrée à la maternelle ...


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Octobre 2022)

Maintenant j'ai une petite que je n'ai eu qu'à 2 ans pendant un an ... elle était très en avance mais j'avais du mal à la cerner mais très mignonnette ! aujourd'hui elle a 8 ans elle me saute toujours dans les bras et ceux de tonton aussi on a fait quelques anniv chez elle mais ce fichu covid a tout arrêté ... je pense que c'est l'exception de mes accueillis eu plus tard ...


----------

